# New Supergo Store in Mtn. View!



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

Supergo Bike Shops
2124 West El Camino Real
Mountain View, California 94040
Sales: 650-964-1796
Fax: 650-964-5038

Store Hours:
Mon-Fri: 10:00am-8:00pm
Sat: 9:00am-8:00pm
Sun: 9:00am-5:00pm 

Mountain View 
Supergo, America?s largest cycling superstores, has arrived in Mountain View, the heart of the Silicon Valley. 
Our new Mountain View store is conveniently located at 2124 West El Camino Road. We?re one block north of Rengstorff and located next to that bastion of fine-eating, Chevys Fresh Mex restaurant. 

With over 15,000 sq. ft. dedicated to Mountain View?s largest selection of cycling products, you?re sure to find exactly what you?re looking for.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

Is it open for business?


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

I heard someone talking last weekend that it opens Wednesday.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

I visited the store the other day. Unless you're looking for some of the Supergo house brand stuff, the store is nothing special. Those carbon fiber house brand bikes ($1250 with Ultegra group) look like a great deal, though.


----------



## lazyrack (Apr 19, 2004)

johnny99 said:


> I visited the store the other day. Unless you're looking for some of the Supergo house brand stuff, the store is nothing special. Those carbon fiber house brand bikes ($1250 with Ultegra group) look like a great deal, though.


I went there today and they seemed to have a bunch of Specialized bikes and some other brands also. I talked to a salesperson who said they had only filled up the store 60% and will have more stuff soon.

The Scattante bikes looked very nice, the R550 for $699 and the CFR for $1250-$1499. Never ridden one though.


----------

